

The Next LinkedIn - jusben1369
http://jmlite.tumblr.com/post/47823047624/the-next-linkedin

======
frdkrgr
Just reread your blog post. I wonder if the answer is not about being careful
simply with the people you choose to bring in your network. Maybe it's too
hard: you choose to trust your immediate connections, but what about their
connections? Is the friend of my friend my friend too? You see that question
on social sites where you can choose how far you wish to share your "privacy".
Friends? Friends of friends? Everyone?

Another way is perhaps to have a dedicated setup, like the dedicated pizza
boxes that google rent to customers. I know a guy who does something like
that, he's got something offering a panel of functionalities similar to
linkedin, but I don't know if that would correspond to what you're looking
for.

------
chany2
Discussed your article with a friend of mine. People join LinkedIn to
initially build an online resume which advanced into LinkedIn selling data or
became a hangout spot for sales rep or HR - thus there is so much spam
content.

Let's say tomorrow you are to make a quality linking connections platform. Why
would people join it? What incentive would people have to join yours when they
can still do it on LinkedIn, even if LinkedIn is horrendous?

It is quite difficult in the beginning when you have to differentiate yourself
from LinkedIn while convincing others to join and build your community.

I like to hear more of your thoughts on this issue - I think its quite
fascinating to think about "how to build a new LinkedIn?".

~~~
jusben1369
I think the best way to start may be to ignore LinkedIn. I agree with
everything you say about LinkedIn. It's the playground for sales reps,
recruiters and HR people. And in that it does play a valuable role. Yet buried
way back in time was this idea that you might connect to someone new through
an existing mutual connection. There was trust based on that connection that
made it a "warm" introduction. That concept is all but lost today.

I think you convince people to join specifically because they believe the only
folks contacting them via this service will be trusted, warm and valuable.
They won't get a lot of unsolicited requests from people who don't offer a
mutually valuable relationship.

------
suyash
How did you come up with such a weird name, it's harder to pronounce than
anything: <http://spreedly.com/>

~~~
jusben1369
Really? Spreed lee. It's only two syllables! I'd never heard anyone complain
about the name till now. Still, thanks for your comment.

